# Lengths



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

A quick favor to ask you guys to aid me in my track planning. Could those of you that own one (or more) of the following put the measuring stick to it and give me overall length. 

Bachmann 3 Truck Shay 

PNG Drop Gondola 

AMS J&S Coach 

AMS Stock or Box Car 

Thanks a Bunch! 
Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

I own two AMS, J&S passengers and a couple of the AMS box cars. 

The J&S cars are 26 1/2 inches long. 

The box cars are 20 1/4 inches long.


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

While I haven't built up my PNG drop bottom gon yet, measuring the frame and comparing it to the 3FCM model would indicate about 20-3/4" coupler-center to coupler-center. I was interested/surprised to note that my Don Winters drop bottom is about 3/4" longer...never noticed that against the 3FCM model before. Phil spent a lot of effort getting this right, so I'd bet on his length being correct.


----------

